

Digitally grown 3d printed wearables - xixixao
http://www.creativeapplications.net/objects/wanderers-digitally-grown-3d-printed-wearables-that-could-embed-living-matter/

======
xixixao
The video titled 'a unified approach to grown structures' is super cool:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HI8FerKr6Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HI8FerKr6Q)

